# Don't talk to the police



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Fun little lawyer video with good advise.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

45 min. Too long.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I had the right to remain silent but not the ability. This is one of the things I wish I had known 35 years ago. No good dead will go unpunished.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> 45 min. Too long.


Yep, but he packs a lot in. The dude definitely needs to decaffeinate. lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One tip I heard years ago is, if you are pulled over by a cop usually the first thing they ask is "Do you know why I pulled you over?" They are trying to get you to incriminate yourself. Always say that you have no idea. And yes, 45 mins a little too long right now. I'll watch it tomorrow.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

You got a bad tip. I ask that question hoping for an honest person which says something about what kind of person I’m dealing with. Speaking for myself I’m way more inclined to issue a warning to that person.


----------



## 3goldens (Jul 13, 2012)

Rangerpig is right, breaks go to the honest in my world. And if i cant give you a complete break atleast you wont get everything you could.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ill be the third to chime in on the honesty. If I ask the driver if they know why they were pulled over and they are honest with me (and have a good driving record) they are far more likely than not to be let go with a warning.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Ranger, I think the Supreme Court did all officers a disservice when they ruled it was legal to lie during questioning a suspect. It's illegal for me to lie to a police officer but I can't trust what they say to me. I've never been in that situation but I have to believe I have no choice but to ask for a lawyer rather than just trust that the truth will set me free.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

G.lock said:


> Ranger, I think the Supreme Court did all officers a disservice when they ruled it was legal to lie during questioning a suspect. It's illegal for me to lie to a police officer but I can't trust what they say to me. I've never been in that situation but I have to believe I have no choice but to ask for a lawyer rather than just trust that the truth will set me free.


I don’t agree but that’s your choice. Not advice I’d give to a friend!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Most times I have been pulled over I was honest a s apologized for what they said I done...warnings 90 percent of the time


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ve been pulled over a little to much in my life specially if you ask my wife, , but I’m always polite, keep both hands on the wheel ask for permission to reach for my wallet, always inform the officer if I’m carrying or not and use “sir” or “officer” a lot. And I have not received a ticket to this day, lord knows I should of got one or two as well. Officers are people too and just want some respect and honesty, and when you give it they give it back in my experience. Just my two cents.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thephildo0916 said:


> Ill be the third to chime in on the honesty. If I ask the driver if they know why they were pulled over and they are honest with me (and have a good driving record) they are far more likely than not to be let go with a warning.


So if you're an honest person just having a bad day… Maybe speed a little bit or roll through a stop sign... According you ...An honest person gets screwed because of their driving history. 
I'm not saying that it's OK to speed or roll through stop signs… But according to your logic...an honest person gets a pass… But an honest person with previous Accidents or tickets Is going to get hammered with more? Please explain


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Pooka, you've been around here for a bit...

But as someone who has been...Well, nevermind.

From experience: rangerpig250's/thephildo0916 posts are the Gospel.

*All 3 of you have helped out around here for quite some time, thank you!*


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Your mouth can get you in a lot of trouble. All you have to do is listen and remain silent. You have the same rights as someone with laryngitis.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> Your mouth can get you in a lot of trouble. All you have to do is listen and remain silent. You have the same rights as someone with laryngitis.


Exactly how many times have you been arrested? What kind of experience are we talking?

Me? I've been a choir boy all my life, scouts honor.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Me too. Im innocent


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

As you go through life and maybe end up in trouble with the law or even jail.From teachers,police officers, lawyers, judges, law makers prosecutors ,medical personnel, counselors all through the system, you would be SHOCKED! How few of these are subjected to random drug testing,! But at least the school bus drivers and snow plow drivers are.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> Me too. Im innocent


Haha me too! If you ain’t got it on video, too bad! Nah I’m just kidding. I found its best to be courteous and they will be just as courteous to you 95% of the time. They have a job to do and yea you were speeding, weaving whatever. My experiences have been pretty much the same as ST’s. If they weren’t doing their job we’d all be in an uproar about that.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally understand rangerpig’s screen name. 
I figured he loved his ranger boats.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> I finally understand rangerpig’s screen name.
> I figured he loved his ranger boats.


 I do love my Ranger tho!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Most times I have been pulled over I was honest a s apologized for what they said I done...warnings 90 percent of the time


Holy cow, how many times have you been pulled over? Maybe you should look at your driving skills.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Most times I have been pulled over I was honest a s apologized for what they said I done...warnings 90 percent of the time


Man, I guess I have to be nicer and apologize more to get out of a ticket. I've only gotten out of 1 in my entire life and that was in Canada! I'm respectful to the police when they pull me over, but I'm usually a little irritated that they did pull me over. Especially with the 2 that got me going only 8 MPH over the limit.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Dont do stupid s#!t and you wont have to worry about talking to police. Cant remember the last time I had to. One speeding ticket in 36 years of driving, but that dont count because it was highway patrol and they give no warnings. I have had my share of warnings.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Pooka said:


> Fun little lawyer video with good advise.


dont get in trouble and you have nothing to worry about.
"Nothing good happens after midnight - Woody Hayes


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

loweman165 said:


> Dont do stupid s#!t and you wont have to worry about talking to police. Cant remember the last time I had to. One speeding ticket in 36 years of driving, but that dont count because it was highway patrol and they give no warnings. I have had my share of warnings.


LOL, Been pulled over probably 5 times in 42 year of Driving. Four of them by the Ohio State Highway Patrol, always let go with a warning.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I have to totally disagree with the opinions that when a police officer stops you and his first question is "Do you know why I stopped you", you tell him why. It is NOT the drivers responsibility to tell the officer why he stopped him. The OSP or any other police officers first words should be...Sir/Mam....I stopped you for x and would like to see your drivers license, registration and proof of insurance. It is not good advice to ask the violator if they know why they were stopped. All this can and should be done in a nice cordial conversation, otherwise you may admit to something totally unrelated to why you were stopped.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> I have to totally disagree with the opinions that when a police officer stops you and his first question is "Do you know why I stopped you", you tell him why. It is NOT the drivers responsibility to tell the officer why he stopped him. The OSP or any other police officers first words should be...Sir/Mam....I stopped you for x and would like to see your drivers license, registration and proof of insurance. It is not good advice to ask the violator if they know why they were stopped. All this can and should be done in a nice cordial conversation, otherwise you may admit to something totally unrelated to why you were stopped.


I guess common sense wound prevail. If you have something to hide then I certainly wouldn’t think it’s a great idea to say, well you’re either stopping me for speed or possibly the heroin in my glove box. I think this scenario applies for the majority who ARE’NT worried about admitting to something else and are completely aware of why they’re being stopped.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you make a drug joke it can be taken seriously. Then they will call in the drug sniffing dog. He’ll prob nark on you. Then they will ask you if there is any reason there could be drugs in the car. If you say its possible and they are welcome to search your car they will proceed to go through your fishing gear, play with your sword fighting supplies and they’ll prob find an old pill bottle at some point. At this point after wasted time you want to say its sinus medication rather than black tar heroin. And hopefully there shift is ending and they aren’t interested in a cavity search.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I guess it all depends where you live too. Not that I get pulled over very often but I have always been very polite and respectful with Ohio State Highway Patrol officers and local sheriffs department. Some local police officers are a completely different story. I have literally been pulled over 3 times over the last few years for doing nothing wrong. Mainly because I drove through the town at the wrong time of night and they were on a fishing expedition. When they asked "Do you know why I pulled you over?" I told them no and they just asked for my license, insurance, registration. Gave my stuff back, told me I could leave, and never did tell me why. Forgive me if I am skeptical sometimes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> If you make a drug joke it can be taken seriously. Then they will call in the drug sniffing dog. He’ll prob nark on you. Then they will ask you if there is any reason there could be drugs in the car. If you say its possible and they are welcome to search your car they will proceed to go through your fishing gear, play with your sword fighting supplies and they’ll prob find an old pill bottle at some point. At this point after wasted time you want to say its sinus medication rather than black tar heroin. And hopefully there shift is ending and they aren’t interested in a cavity search.


 when they ask why did i pull you over?? best answer...I HOPE ITS A CAVITY SEARCH !!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Only if she is one HOT officer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> when they ask why did i pull you over?? best answer...I HOPE ITS A CAVITY SEARCH !!!!


...or...
"How come it took you so long to pull over...didn't you see my flashing lights and hear the siren?"

"Yes sir I did hear the siren and see the lights but my ex ran off with a cop that looked a lot like you and I thought you were tryin to bring her back"


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I guess it all depends where you live too. Not that I get pulled over very often but I have always been very polite and respectful with Ohio State Highway Patrol officers and local sheriffs department. Some local police officers are a completely different story. I have literally been pulled over 3 times over the last few years for doing nothing wrong. Mainly because I drove through the town at the wrong time of night and they were on a fishing expedition. When they asked "Do you know why I pulled you over?" I told them no and they just asked for my license, insurance, registration. Gave my stuff back, told me I could leave, and never did tell me why. Forgive me if I am skeptical sometimes.


Yup went through the same thing with local PD where I grew up when I worked second shift and was driving through town during “DUI hours”. Got pulled over 5 times in a month without a reason, 3 by the same officer. Twice he claimed my headlight looked like it was out so he stopped me just to let me know. Yeah ok bud. Called the local judge who was a family friend and told him of the harassment. He told me 65% of all arrests in the last year from an 8 person force we’re coming from that one officer. About a year after I moved I heard he was fired from the force for stopping drunk college girls walking home and if he found out they were under 21 he would threaten them with underage possession and consumption charges unless they “did favors for him”. Ended up getting hired at the Greece NY Police Department and was later fired again as part of a big corruption scandal. Most interactions with police I’ve had were all good though. All depends on the personal integrity of the officer you’re dealing with. Don’t assume because they have a badge they are a good person or a bad person. Just a person doing their job. Some are scumbags and some are great guys like any other profession


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Use this to break the ice when speeding:
Do you know why I'm pulling you over?
My ex-wife left me for a trooper, I thought you were bringing her back.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I think we have to be respectful to authority at least initially when contacted. I've had a few run ins both on and off the water but always for stuff I did , yea I ran through that "no wake" area at full speed (early March and no other boats out) but was approached immediately so did I know, yes. Speeding through a construction zone on an interstate (unfamiliar but well marked short area some might say speed trap) but did I know what I did? Yes. Caught "snagging" an eye on the Maumee and cited but did I know? eehh? 2 warnings and one $80 fine for snagging (I figured he earned it after waiting 12 hours for us to come off the water and load up at the ramp). Just don't do it (like Nancy said) but yea, own up, IMO better than dealing with attorneys (unless you have deep pockets) but I'm not OJ


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't talk to the officers and sure wouldn't make any small talk. I don't want to be interacting with police for *any* reason - no reason is good; it means something negative occurred. Any time I heave dealings with the police I simply remain quiet and answer any questions they ask concisely and to the point. I don't get the "do you know why I pulled you over?" - I think maybe 1 time that has been asked. They usually ask "where are you coming from?"; "where are you headed?"; "are you in a hurry?". I have no criminal charges or record, but I've paid my share of traffic tickets; mostly speeding (I drive at least 30k miles a year). The bulk of my interactions have been fine without issue. 

However, I don't trust any police officers or law enforcement based on my experiences. I have had 2 extremely poor experiences that formed my belief and mistrust. The first of which an intoxicated off duty officer caused 6 digits worth of property damage to my family's land / business. He was nearly blacked out and ran his truck off the road and then caused significant additional damage trying to drive his way back to the road before plunging into the creek bed getting stuck. Only by chance did my father happen to drive by. An ON-DUTY uniformed officer "buddy" of his had arrived on scene and caused more damage with his cruiser driving on our property. The cherry on top was a third officer also off duty that they called for help had arrived with his 4x4 truck and chains and was causing even more damage trying to pull his buddy out. 

The on duty officer THOUGHT he was going to have control of the scene and quickly chirped at us that they were pulling him out, etc. He threatened my dad which was a mistake - he was on OUR property trespassing and that was quickly pointed out to him. My dad had already called and luckily a highway patrolman showed up literally within 1 minute. Boy did that situation change!!! Both off duty officers were arrested...seems the other was drinking as well! The uniformed officer beat feet quickly. They ended up causing around 120,000 worth of damage plus lost earnings (we had to close and make major repairs). It was a golf course we owned and they had destroyed 2 greens completely, a tee box, plus ran deep ruts across the better part of 4 holes and destroyed an area of the creek. 

The other experience was Columbus city PD and if I was this age and had the resources I do now I would have sued the city (I am not a sue happy person never been part of any such thing). Went through a yellow that turned red at 3am coming home from fishing....ok give me a ticket. Nah, yanked from the car, assaulted, hand cuffed behind back, car destroyed in their "search" and they stole my pocket knife and multi-tool. Oh...they did the same thing to my passenger and fishing buddy too!. I was a 20 yr old college kid. We were sober, had nothing illegal, never been arrested or warrants, and I received only a traffic ticket (plus a bruise on my face from being slammed into the hood of my own car while!). 

From these experiences I'll never trust the police and really want nothing to do with them. 

At the end of the day cops are people....some people are bad I get that. So I'm not surprised. 
But they have too much authority and discretion. I like to believe body cams and technology have weeded more of these bad folks out of the force. They are a black eye in the community.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fish-n-Fool, I can see where having 2 really bad experiences with officers that were less than professional would give you a calloused attitude. That being said, police officers, sheriff's deputies, & troopers all protect & serve the public doing a job that many of us have no desire to do at all. They have to continually deal with many, many people that are rude, dishonest, impaired, have drug issues, etc. I personally feel privileged to know most of the LE personnel in my community .....especially since I have to interact with them on emergency scenes. There are multiple Line of Duty deaths nationally every month in their line of work. I appreciate the men & women in LE in my community. They work hard to keep my family & friends safe at home, in public areas, & on the road. I'm certainly not apologizing for the poor conduct in the 2 examples you cited, but felt like the dedicated LE officers I know & respect should be recognized for being public safety professionals. Mike


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I guess it all depends where you live too. Not that I get pulled over very often but I have always been very polite and respectful with Ohio State Highway Patrol officers and local sheriffs department. Some local police officers are a completely different story. I have literally been pulled over 3 times over the last few years for doing nothing wrong. Mainly because I drove through the town at the wrong time of night and they were on a fishing expedition. When they asked "Do you know why I pulled you over?" I told them no and they just asked for my license, insurance, registration. Gave my stuff back, told me I could leave, and never did tell me why. Forgive me if I am skeptical sometimes.


A situation like this occurred some years back in a nearby city. A lot of simple traffic stops wound up as resisting arrest, assault on a police officer and worse. Lawsuits were flying left and right with the PD and individual officers as defendants. The local judge finally smelled a rat and decided to get to the bottom of it. Turned out the cops were bullying people, berating and threatening them, some even asking for bribes! I worked with someone who lived there and asked him what on earth was going on. He said those guys were the biggest hoods going when they were in high school, and now were city cops! Cost the city a bunch of money, and cost them their jobs!

And as far as Fish-N-Fool's post about LEO's asking about your origin and destination, I think the proper, and allowable, response should be "none of your business".


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Use this to break the ice when speeding:
> Do you know why I'm pulling you over?
> My ex-wife left me for a trooper, I thought you were bringing her back.


Best post in this thread


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hatchetman said:


> I have to totally disagree with the opinions that when a police officer stops you and his first question is "Do you know why I stopped you", you tell him why. It is NOT the drivers responsibility to tell the officer why he stopped him. The OSP or any other police officers first words should be...Sir/Mam....I stopped you for x and would like to see your drivers license, registration and proof of insurance. It is not good advice to ask the violator if they know why they were stopped. All this can and should be done in a nice cordial conversation, otherwise you may admit to something totally unrelated to why you were stopped.


You're right. You do not have to say why. You don't have to say anything at all. Just giving some honest feedback about the topic, from my LE perspective, in a nice cordial conversation


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Phildo is still around. Hopefully you still get to get some chrome these days....


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Was stopped at a traffic light one nite. I was in the left turn lane waiting for the green arrow. All of a sudden all lights green. I started to go, then stopped, realising there was no green arrow. I, did not know, but right be hind me was one of our county sheriff's. He turned on his lights, Came to my door, and said, To nite we have a Mercy Law, every one gets a ticket. Did not know what a Mercy Law was then, reserched it, still do not know what it is. It was a $100.00 dollar ticket and my Ins. went up.That was about 15 years ago, still up set about it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I want to be clear I treat all officers respectfully, I cooperate, and by no means am rude or anything of the sort. I just want nothing to do with them. Best scenario I never interact with an officer again.

I have a state boy and two city officers in my family plus my uncle is a retired chief of police. Another uncle was the sheriff down south for years. I know what they deal with. I’m sure the bulk of people working in law enforcement are fine. No different than any other group of people. 

but I feel strongly they have too much authority and discretion. Unless it is on tape whatever officers say goes. Perhaps the case of my good friend Jim Stillwagon burns into my mind too often. Jim was a great friend and I know every detail of the case. Cost him almost 3 million and his life to prove the dirty cops lied, falsified every report and ruined his reputation and business. Largest settlement ever paid by Delaware. 3 officers ruined the mans life and the city supported them until such time it was obvious they were all losers including the city attorneys. Now they all were fired and paid out 8 million to his wife.

I don’t trust cops and never will enough said. RIP Jim!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I guess it all depends where you live too. Not that I get pulled over very often but I have always been very polite and respectful with Ohio State Highway Patrol officers and local sheriffs department. Some local police officers are a completely different story. I have literally been pulled over 3 times over the last few years for doing nothing wrong. Mainly because I drove through the town at the wrong time of night and they were on a fishing expedition. When they asked "Do you know why I pulled you over?" I told them no and they just asked for my license, insurance, registration. Gave my stuff back, told me I could leave, and never did tell me why. Forgive me if I am skeptical sometimes.


I knew an African-American who routinely got pulled over in Hartville at night.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Tbomb55 said:


> I knew an African-American who routinely got pulled over in Hartville at night.


I am white but some of these local cities are so desperate for money they will pull you over for anything and sometimes nothing at all, just to check. You used to see in the paper all the time speeding tickets for 2 mph over, following too closely, headlight or turn signal stuff. They don't post that stuff in the paper anymore due to public anger. There were people getting tickets for not stopping "long enough" at a stop sign. They came to a complete stop but werent stopped long enough. I don't even know what that is. I come to a complete stop and then I go, guess they want you to count to 3 or something. 

Most of these towns have Mayors court so its all a money grab for the city and frequently corrupt. A local mayor is up on felony charges for stealing over $20,000 in fines paid in cash and falsifying records. I am respectful but always wary, too many shady stories to discount them all.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

double post...sorry


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I am white but some of these local cities are so desperate for money they will pull you over for anything and sometimes nothing at all, just to check. You used to see in the paper all the time speeding tickets for 2 mph over, following too closely, headlight or turn signal stuff. They don't post that stuff in the paper anymore due to public anger. There were people getting tickets for not stopping "long enough" at a stop sign. They came to a complete stop but werent stopped long enough. I don't even know what that is. I come to a complete stop and then I go, guess they want you to count to 3 or something.
> 
> Most of these towns have Mayors court so its all a money grab for the city and frequently corrupt. A local mayor is up on felony charges for stealing over $20,000 in fines paid in cash and falsifying records. I am respectful but always wary, too many shady stories to discount them all.


I drove 30 years for a certain delivery company whose trucks are brown. I used to tell young/new drivers to drive like you you have a sack with a $million in the trunk. I am 65 and have gotten one ticket ( age 19) and zero accidents in both personal and professional driving.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tbomb55 said:


> I drove 30 years for a certain delivery company whose trucks are brown. I used to tell young/new drivers to drive like you you have a sack with a $million in the trunk. I am 65 and have gotten one ticket ( age 19) and zero accidents in both personal and professional driving.


Would you like to explain, $$$$ in trunk


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I think there are good and bad folks in whatever you do, thankfully I feel there are a lot more good cops than there are bad. However, if you are an officer and know of others doing things they shouldn't, I feel it's your responsibility to report that to a supervisor. 

This was rather timely, on Yahoo News today.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/cop-told-driver-not-record-110925967.html


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll tell you what I think of this thread................

wait, I plead the 5th.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

The supreme Court has ruled that public safety is not the job of the police and that their only job is to arrest criminals. "Protect and Serve" is a farce perpetuated by their unions.
I'll back up hard-working and honest cops 7 days a week but Police unions should be held liable for bad cops in civil lawsuits. Currently when you sue, it hits the city, ie tax payer. I guarantee if the police unions were liable for lawsuits the bad cops issue would be fixed over night when it starts to effect their fellow officers pocket. 
Why do good cops cover up for bad cops anyway? Enlighten me.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

one3 said:


> Would you like to explain, $$$$ in trunk


The point is, if you are driving carefully, you won't be in the position of having to explain anything because you won't get pulled over.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

lawrence1 said:


> The supreme Court has ruled that public safety is not the job of the police and that their only job is to arrest criminals. "Protect and Serve" is a farce perpetuated by their unions.
> I'll back up hard-working and honest cops 7 days a week but Police unions should be held liable for bad cops in civil lawsuits. Currently when you sue, it hits the city, ie tax payer. I guarantee if the police unions were liable for lawsuits the bad cops issue would be fixed over night when it starts to effect their fellow officers pocket.
> Why do good cops cover up for bad cops anyway? Enlighten me.


There’s bias in everything. You always suppose to stand by your guys.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My lawyer told me to gas it,as soon as I see lights


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tbomb55 said:


> The point is, if you are driving carefully, you won't be in the position of having to explain anything because you won't get pulled over.


BULL#*^$#, I have been puled over many times going to work, Needed to be there by 4 am. ( Bar closeing time) Been pulled over early in the morning going deer hunting, Been pulled over because I did not signal ( at wee hours in the morning, no one on the road but me who am I going to signal to. It always the same thing, you did not singal, you went left of center, and oh BTW wht do you have to drink. I am telling you every one know DUI is a cash cow. What about the tail gaters, speeders. wreckless drivers. I see very few being stopped. DUI pays more, why bother with a $100.00 dollar ticket when you can collect $10.000 dollars.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Cops should not be a loued to Lie.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Cops should not be a loued to Lie.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

If a cop pulls you over and he says do you know way just say I hope it’s not for the stuff in my trunk


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> If a cop pulls you over and he says do you know way just say I hope it’s not for the stuff in my trunk


I think it was Chip Banks, former Browns D who got pulled over and told the cop "I think there's a bunch of weed in my trunk". He must have been stoned and just panicked, thinking that if he confessed, he'd get off easier.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

With the LEO most likely wearing a body cam,Why would you admit your guilt?
Your best bet is to keep your mouth shut and don't do they’re job for them.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

I was nuts at one point in my life..would ride my flattrack bikes on the road; loud, noisy to most ( music to a gearheads ear's) anyways was pulled over by OSP, going over posted speed limit, open pipes, no helmet, no eye protection...oh, and no plate no registration ( a proper race bike) OSP officer says..what's your name, age, address...told him..OSP officer comes back says, what are you doing riding this motorcycle on public roads...well officer, just out turning the bike before the 1/2 mile race at clark county fairgrounds...OSP officer says..this is verbatim...I'm going to follow you home, if I catch you on this bike, on a public roadway again, you're going to jail..morale of the story...I didn't try to BS the officer...he had me dead to right...he did follow me home ,.and he did tell my dad exactly what happened...I got in more trouble with my pop, than the cops...granted this was 40 years ago...but it dont change the bottom line...honesty...if an individual is honest, it just makes everyone's life easier...and don't do stupid s$^t and ya won't need worry..my old man always told me, in fact drilled this into my thick skull...do the right thing when nobodys looking and life is good + you'll rest easy..just my 2.5 cents


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I’ve read all these responses, and it’s sad! It’s sad that the bad actions of some ruin it for the rest. In every job I have to imagine there are bad apples. In our line of work we shouldn’t have those bad apples, we should be held to a higher standard. The stuff I’ve read on this post is crazy to me, I’ve never seen it let alone been a part of it. I can tell you that there are plenty of good cops, but some of this mistrust has been earned. I can’t stick up for or make excuses for the bad ones, I know for sure that the majority of these POS’s get weeded out sooner or later. Speaking for myself, I still believe honestly is the best policy, I feel it goes a long way. And as with most things in life you get what you give! Treat people with courtesy and respect and most of the time you’ll get it in return. I apologize for the bad ones but I like to think there’s still plenty of good ones out there ! RangerPig


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

40xmax said:


> fairgrounds....I didn't try to BS the officer...he had me dead to right...he did follow me home ,.and he did tell my dad exactly what happened...I got in more trouble with my pop, than the cops...granted this was 40 years ago...but it dont change the bottom line...


Like you mentioned, that was 40 years ago ... cops had a different attitude then, many times treated you like an uncle or older brother would, chewed your butt out and took you home and ... as you also pointed out ... the reprimand from dad was much worse ... nowadays, most cops got no sense of humor at all any more, partly because they have been abused so much, but to them the law is the law ... and lets not forget that every ticket for anything results in fines and fees in the hundreds that help justify their existence, traffic speed traps are a great example ... any time after the witching hour you're running the risk of being pulled over just because, they can make up a reason and good luck talking them out of it ... those body cams make it difficult for them to give anyone a break because it's all over the internet if something goes wrong ... the part about dad making it very unpleasant was the truth, after the belt came restrictions or suspensions on all activities ...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Boy do I ever wish there was an "unlike" button on here....


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I've probably had 10-12 encounters with LEO's of some kind in my life. I can honestly say that all were professional and a good experience. I got a few tickets and one court date, but hey I was wrong so I paid the price. IMO showing respect and answering their questions helped in each case. I get that some people have bad experiences and respect that, just sharing my experiences.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

xxx


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bajuski said:


> I had a bad experience at an early age myself. My buddy and I were going to meet up with some friends at a remote lake and just hang out, the kind of stuff 17 year old boys did back then.
> On the way over we stop at a stop sign and there's a few punk kids harrasing us.. Naturally we jump out of my 64 falcon convertable and start arguing when suddenly a cop pulls over to see what's going on. Naturally the kids scattered as soon as the cop came but we couldn't, we had a car.
> Seemed like a real nice guy, he was telling us what a bunch of punks those kids were. We talked casually for a while, I told him I was going to school to get a license to work on aiplanes and had a job pumping gas after school. As he was getting ready to leave, he shines his flashlight on the floor of the back seats and spots the quart of iron city beer my buddy and I were going to share, we got my buddy's older brother buy one for us.
> Man, you guys are in big trouble, you're underage, driving your father's car and being disorderly. Since you have a job I'll do you a favor, I'll give you 3 days to come up with $250 and I'll rip this ticket up. That was almost a month's pay for me but I guess it was better than going thru the courts and having to deal with my dad. The beer wasn't even opened but we were under drinking age but that put a really bad taste for cops in my mouth forever and that's why I don't talk to cops if I don't have to!


you paid the bribe....OH MY You shoulda went to court along with the other witness and told the Judge what the dirty copper said....


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Long time ago i had a buddy that was a LEO where we lived. This was in the day when if you maybe had too much to drink or had open containers they would drive you home....On a good day/night he would drop off 5 or 6 cold 10 or 11 packs of beer off at the house.....boy i miss those confiscated beers


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

xxx


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have heard a lot of people that are saying don't talk to the police. It's the attitude of your guilty even if your not. Paranoia runs rampant by some of these people. I've never had any reason to not talk to anyone, let alone the police. And I have been in a few instances where, I had a reason to say what was necessary. If you are guilty of something, then, by all means, don't say one word without your lawyer present. I don't understand why we have to live in fear of incriminating ourselves? I have known a few police officers and I have respect for them. Is it that hard to do the right thing?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bajuski said:


> *That was a long time ago and all cops were dirty*. You never payed a ticket, any cop, politician or councilman would take care of it. No one wanted to touch this one, not a bribe. I did make some waves and word got back to him that I was stirring things up. He took my money anyways though, right inside the Dravosburg police station.


Just love blanket statements like that...


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

wow! just wow...I live in a neighborhood where 4 cops( 3 sheriff's deputies, 1 city cop own homes; I hear all the stories cause they generally congregate in my backyard sitting round a fire having a cold one when the opportunity presents itself...all the story's by the LEOs (1 female cop in this crew) turn out pretty much the same way... btw; these are career LEOs..the alleged perpetrator's are questioned and if the alleged suspects are honest & forthcoming these guy's do what they can to help there (the suspect) make the transition,...I'm talking about knowing when your wrong, own it..if you're all the way stupid and you wanna fight with them, you get what you got coming...I also hear story's about the bad/ corrupt cops..I know who most are and avoid them, & so do they if at all possible...in any event, my dad had a gun shop when I was growing up; lots of cops in and out of his shop ..one of those cops would pick me up a set me on his knee a let me play with one of the old man's 10c slot machines ( which were illegal ) he tought me how to cheat that machine , and yes, I told on him..and yes it was a setup to see how I'd react...anyways that was a long time ago 60+- years..I guess my point is this..I still see those same quality's, same morals, same dedication in the Leo's that I see talk to daily ...and yes these guys are ornery, but they're honest...I wouldn't put up with them otherwise..don't do stupid sh#'t and you won't win stupid prizes..I could not be a LEO in today's world..far too many people believe they are entitled to do whatever they want and have little or no consequences..all ya gotta do is look at NY, San Francisco, Chicago, etc etc. I've said enough, if you can't figure it out, go get some...my hats off to the boys/ girls in blue..you don't earn enough for what you're subjected to 24/7..just my 2.5 cents . one more little thing..one of my buds is an OF&G officer ..during a Q&A by the press he was ask about his service weapon (why he carried a 45apc) his response ( they won't let us carry a 50) yup..if I mentioned his name, I am absolutely sure some of ya'll heard of him/ know him.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

This has sure been interesting reading. 
If you didn't watch the video, I would encourage you to do so.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I will throw my story out as well, although this is the only real negative experience I have had with law enforcement and I still treat them with respect every time. 

I was probably 21 at the time and my older brother called me to pick up him and 2 buddies at the bar at about 1:30 in the morning. Well I picked them up and they wanted Taco Bell. So I start driving to Taco Bell and I am waiting at a red light to make a left hand turn when a cop makes a right looks right at me and whips around behind me. I make my left hand turn and start driving about 1/2 mile down the road he pulls me over. He come up to the car and wants everyone’s drivers license which we comply. I asked him why he pulled me over and he just turns around and walks back to his car. Comes back and gives all of my passengers there drivers licenses back and tells me to get out of the car. I ask him again why he pulled me over and he ignored me. Took me behind the car and questioned me for probably 20 min as to if I had been drinking tonight or smoking week, since my eyes were bloodshot. Needless to say I had been awake for all of 20 min at this point, I woke up because my brother called me. He continues to quiz me and shine the spotlight right at the back of my car and me. Eventually he lets me go and I ask him for about the 4th time why he pulled me over. He said my license plate light is out. I bent over and checked it because it had been working, and it’s still working perfectly fine. I tell him it looks to be working fine to me and drive away. I feel he had absolutely no reason to pull me over and especially no reason to pull me out of the car. Just looking for a money grab. 

I know several cops in this same department and they are all extremely nice and I have respect for them, but it goes to show a bad apple can make a whole department look bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Just love blanket statements like that...



X30 !!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I knew a guy that worked in a steel mill and he did drugs....that's why I hate all steel workers, bunch of dopers....NOT...."beer is good, people are crazy"....


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I can throw out countless encounters with Leo's. From when I first got my license driving back and forth to college. Also while in college. I raced Motocross all around the country. I've had encounters while working. I've had encounters while driving my daughter all around the country for sports. I drive fast.. I also like to go out at night I've had plenty of encounters there and I could tell a lot of stories like many above have. I've had the shadiest of shady cops bust me and flat out lie on quite a few occasions. I've also had encounters with Leo's that were as professional as they come.

I've been in Newport Kentucky out with friends where there was a clear set up going on. Under cover cops with thier two friends next to them that were causing problems with patrons then they arrest the patrons that they were causing problems with. My friend happened to be the patron he expressed his concerns to his lawyer asking if it happens often and the lawyer said no but when they went to court the first thing the judge said was we've had an extremely large amount of court cases dealing with this particular area.. Shady.

I've been pulled over for ovi. Charged with OVI failure to comply and possession of marijuana. The cop was a full fledge a******. I blew a .02 pulled over within 7.6 seconds from when the lights turning on and the pot that he was charging me with what's grass clippings because I own a landscape business. The case was dropped. He thought I was one of the guys pulling out of the trailer park and must not have realized that my friend was a good attorney. Later that cop got busted for pulling people over and when they didn't have insurance he had them go to a family insurance company and they would pre-date it. The entire town police force was fired because of corruption and money missing.

I had an officer complaining because my worker was blowing leaves and some of them were going in the road because of the wind so I asked him stop traffic for 3 minutes and the problem would be solved he said I can't do that and I replied "whatever happened to protect and serve."



I'm the first to admit when I'm doing something wrong and accepting the consequences. I've had enough speeding tickets in my day and have accepted all of them except the state trooper i
On 33 by Logan who gave me a ticket for going 4 miles over the speed limit.

Yes I'm not a giant fan of Leo's unless you are trying Catch the criminals robbing and stealing or catch the criminals selling drugs. I drive a truck and trailer 5 days a week I plow snow during the worst conditions imaginable and on the weekends I drive all around the country for sports I've done this for over 20 years. I haven't had a wreck in over 20 years. Ease up on the speeding tickets.

I've had countless items stolen from my shop or my house. The thieves were never caught. My stuff never returned.

I've had trespassers poaching on my land and I had to practically begged the officer to check it out and nothing was done. I've never needed a law enforcement officer and when I have called nothing was done. I have only been penalized and been given tickets.

When my grandfather went to the police about someone stalking my mother they did nothing and at the ripe old age of two I lost my parents.

With all that said I have several friends that are Leo's that are complete stand up guys and I've been pulled over by Leo's that are complete stand up guys. The good far outweighs the bad. They put their lives on the line everyday without them life would be chaotic.
My problem is how the preying on the soccer mom late for a game going a little fast. Or on The highways. Driving reckless pull the guy over. Driving fast straight in the fast lane absolutely ridiculous. It's all Ohio, you go to Kentucky you go to Michigan nothing at all like that.

Rant over!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> I knew a guy that worked in a steel mill and he did drugs....that's why I hate all steel workers, bunch of dopers....NOT...."beer is good, people are crazy"....


Hey...I must have met the same guy. 
Cut ties and quit talking with every pal I had working in the steel mills after that.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Hey...I must have met the same guy.
> Cut ties and quit talking with every pal I had working in the steel mills after that.


Now see how you guys are? It takes me a long time to compose my thought any more, type them in and by the time I finished posting my fingers are curled to the point where I have to rest my hands, all for sharing my thoughts with you guys about something that happened 55 years ago! And be ridiculed for sharing my thoughts!
I did say every cop in my part of the world was corrupt. To say otherwise would be to say "BRICK ALLEY" whorehouses, almost in my back yard and not once raided never existed for decades or to say that Youngstown wasn't run by gangsters.
I've had my share of run ins with the police, but I grew out of it and only spent one night in jail in my life. After bar closing when I was 22 me and a few buddies stopped at a restaurant after the bars closed and were asked to leave before we were ready to leave. It's a long story after that.
I'm done here, I just can't figure out how to delete my previous posts!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to thank the officers who've posted in this thread. 
I just read through the entire thread.
Your input has been very valuable to me, and I'm sure others who haven't posted. I consider it very important as counter information that you are helping to bring some positive perspective to this discussion. 
It needs even more if possible. 
Are there statistics say, for simple traffic stops due to speeding of what percentage end with tickets written or a warning given that could add understanding to this?

I've never closely known any LEO, and had next to no interaction with them.

I watched the video some time ago. Its pretty easy to see where the law professor is coming from. 
I appreciate the input from our OGF LEO here.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ruminator said:


> I want to thank the officers who've posted in this thread.
> I just read through the entire thread.
> Your input has been very valuable to me, and I'm sure others who haven't posted. I consider it very important as counter information that you are helping to bring some positive perspective to this discussion.
> It needs even more if possible.
> ...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank-you rangerpig, I appreciate it.
Obviously a number of variables are reflected in these stats, but the bottom line is that there are far more warnings issued than I thought.
I expected less than 10% of all traffic stops would be a warning.

What LEO group does this represent? national, etc.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 343503


What part of Ohio are those stats from?
The stats will change from different areas of the state.... Im sure.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

pawcat said:


> What part of Ohio are those stats from?
> The stats will change from different areas of the state.... Im sure.


Suburb of Cleveland


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I hadn't had any ticket in 20 years until 4 years ago. State tropper got me speeding in my wifes car, he was coming at me the opposite direction, I looked down going about 10 over, I saw him turn around so I pulled over in a parking lot, rural licking county. He seemed very irritated I pulled in. I just did , knew he was coming, figured better then being on route 62 with cars flying by. I asked for a warning he said no.

About 3 months after that, I was crazy busy at work, transmission went out in my van. Tranny shop couldn't touch it for a week, so I found one about 1.5 hours away. I was working around 12-18 hours a day for the next few weeks, and had to get this fixed. I was moving pretty good coming back with the tranny and got nailed again, 10 over, state trooper. I told him about my run of bad luck, and I had just had a ticket, but he wouldn't cut me a break.

My sister works in a ohio county courthouse everyday, she told me those staties don't give breaks. I wouldn't count on a warning from a state trooper.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

A cop was trying to steal my fishin spots the other day....what should I do?....lol


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Don't give him a warning... fishing spots are a fine able offense .


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im sure the police have run ins with bad citizens too. Poor police


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Im sure the police have run ins with bad citizens too. Poor police


Are you just running out of intelligent things to say?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I think so.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> Im sure the police have run ins with bad citizens too. Poor police


That is one of the fun things about cameras being so prolific and having social media to post the videos on, now we often get to see both sides of the story without a biased POV as well as see stories and/or details that local and major media do not cover. 
It is a whole new world for both citizens and those who work as law enforcement officers.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We are all just people at the end of the day. Good,bad,or indifferent. I prefer the good myself. If you show some respect, you should ok.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

JamesF said:


> We are all just people at the end of the day. Good,bad,or indifferent. I prefer the good myself. If you show some respect, you should ok.


I've given respect Everytime.. it just depends on which officer you have that run in with. Did the state of Ohio give that station an "incentive" that month or not. It's not called a quota anymore it's an "incentive". This comes from a State Trooper that I'm friends with.

If they backed off of lame tickets of working and most cases law abiding citizens they wouldn't irritate the masses. The moment it became about money is the moment officers of the law were viewed differently. Now that's just my opinion but I have found as soon as money is in the picture things go south.

Again I respect what they do I would never want to be a cop because of what they see. In most cases they see people at their worst moments that has to be hard. add that to the fact that they put their life on the line every day that there truly are crazy people out there I have the utmost respect for them. As it's been said a few bad apples will give everyone a bad rep. In my case I've had a little bit of all of them.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry that prob come off wrong. I just meant to say good cops get bad citizens and good citizens get bad cops it goes both ways . I feel bad for the police when i see them pull over some nutcase.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

What does it mean when people say "Don't talk to the police." Do you just sit/stand there and act like you are deaf/mute? They might take that to mean you are on drugs, insane or uncooperative.
I guess you wait until you and your lawyer go through the legal system to have your say. That could get pretty expensive and the more people that are involved, the worse it could get possibly.
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

This has been a very interesting post, to say the least. I do like hearing from both sides of the isle on issues like this, and i must say, you boys have been pretty damn good thru this so far.
My dad passed when i was very young, so i got most of my life traing from my mom and my older brother. One thing my mom always taught me when it comes to dicey situations was, " remember son, you catch more flys with sugar than ya do with salt". That old girl was correct and i always remember that to this day. I try to use alot of sugar in dicey coverstion and it has worked rather well for me.
As for opposing sides in this debate, i see both sides and agree with most of what has been said.
Eveybody has a bad day at times, both LEOs and perpetritors, so it just is what it is. I've had some run ins in my younger days and made out well in some and sometimes not so well.
I guess i'm trying to say, don't take it so hard. Sometimes you get the goat and sometimes the goat gets you. It's just all in a day of life, it'll be better when ya wake up the next day.
And remember, both sides, ya catch more fly's with sugar than with salt....ya dig?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I see a lot of disrespect in this thread for law enforcement officers ranging from mild to outrageous. I've received a few speeding tickets in my time and looking back I deserved every one of them. The vast majority of these guys are just doing their job. They don't make the laws but they are mandated to enforce them. Without traffic law and dui enforcement the roads would not be a very safe place for you and your loved ones to travel, that's for sure. Seems like there has been a war on police in this country lately. There has been growing mass disrespect and even assasinations of officers. I saw a recent news story where people were pouring buckets of water on a couple police officers and the cops had to stand down. Tip your hat to these guys. They deal with the worst society has to offer and put their lives on the line.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Lewis said:


> I see a lot of disrespect in this thread for law enforcement officers ranging from mild to outrageous. I've received a few speeding tickets in my time and looking back I deserved every one of them. The vast majority of these guys are just doing their job. They don't make the laws but they are mandated to enforce them. Without traffic law and dui enforcement the roads would not be a very safe place for you and your loved ones to travel, that's for sure. Seems like there has been a war on police in this country lately. There has been growing mass disrespect and even assasinations of officers. I saw a recent news story where people were pouring buckets of water on a couple police officers and the cops had to stand down. Tip your hat to these guys. They deal with the worst society has to offer and put their lives on the line.


Very well put and agree 100%

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

With everything in life I always try to take a step back and first realize every single individual person views things differently than myself. Everybody has different experiences in life which form their beliefs. Our beliefs drive our actions (and lack of action many times). This is why no group of humans regardless of relationship share all the same opinions and views. 

This thread is just another example of differing life experiences. I didn't see a lack of respect for law enforcement in the thread. Rather I saw a mixed group of beliefs formed by experiences with a common theme of being respectful to officers regardless of the situation. 

You only change one's beliefs by changing their experiences.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> With everything in life I always try to take a step back and first realize every single individual person views things differently than myself. Everybody has different experiences in life which form their beliefs. Our beliefs drive our actions (and lack of action many times). This is why no group of humans regardless of relationship share all the same opinions and views.
> 
> This thread is just another example of differing life experiences. I didn't see a lack of respect for law enforcement in the thread. Rather I saw a mixed group of beliefs formed by experiences with a common theme of being respectful to officers regardless of the situation.
> 
> You only change one's beliefs by changing their experiences.


Couldn't be better said!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> With everything in life I always try to take a step back and first realize every single individual person views things differently than myself. Everybody has different experiences in life which form their beliefs. Our beliefs drive our actions (and lack of action many times). This is why no group of humans regardless of relationship share all the same opinions and views.
> 
> This thread is just another example of differing life experiences. I didn't see a lack of respect for law enforcement in the thread. Rather I saw a mixed group of beliefs formed by experiences with a common theme of being respectful to officers regardless of the situation.
> 
> You only change one's beliefs by changing their experiences.


There are some people out there who believe that anything but total deference, indeed reverence, to/for a certain group of public employees constitutes disrespect.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Pooka said:


> *There are some people out there who believe that *anything but total deference, indeed reverence, to/for a certain group of public employees constitutes disrespect.


Starting a sentence out like that leaves the field of people's 'beliefs' wide open for responses on the flip side of the coin.

Example...'there are some people out their with beliefs that refuse to give any respect to certain groups of public employees'

Or...'there are some people out there who believe they are 'entitled' and that laws/rules apply to everyone else except them and get highly offended when they are called on for breaking the law/rule.'

Or...'there are some people out there that believe that with laws, such as speed limits, that they clearly know, can decide to not obey them for whatever reason and when they get caught they don't get mad, they knew they were breaking the law and go ahead and stand up and face the consequences for what they knew they were doing wrong.'

The list of 'there are some people that believe...' could go on and on.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The police are peace keepers or law enforcers. For the most part peace keeping is gone its more about enforcing laws and that’s the problem in this country. Militarizing in the police force is a slippery slope. How you act with citizens is much different than when you are at war. Arming police with devices of torture, grenade launchers, armored cars and i dunno if they went through with the missle launching drones but it has been a eye sore for law enforcement the last 20 years and is only going to get worse.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Pooka said:


> That is one of the fun things about cameras being so prolific and having social media to post the videos on, now we often get to see both sides of the story without a biased POV as well as see stories and/or details that local and major media do not cover.
> It is a whole new world for both citizens and those who work as law enforcement officers.


Good point about the cameras being prolific, which they have been and have been a great asset to both the public and LE in many instances.
I hear some posting about getting speeding tickets and hear some posting about getting warnings instead of tickets.
Read a few making posts about the discretion of the LEO as to whether write a ticket or just a warning. Even read a couple posts referring to tickets being written just to generate $.

Here's an idea...with the cameras now in play, lets just abolish the right of the LEO to use his/her discretion as to either write a ticket or warning to anyone.
If someone breaks the law(speeding, rolling stop sign/light, lane change without signal) and it's on camera, there WILL be a ticket written. 
NO WARNINGS of any kind....after all...it's on camera.
Turn signal or headlight out...ticket. Tailgating...ticket. Here's one I would vote for in a split second...caught on phone unless making a 911 call...a ticket so expensive the offender would have to get a second job to pay it.

IMO, this would cancel many gripes/concerns at least for some here about getting treated unfairly getting a ticket instead of warning for breaking the law.
And just think...we could take the extra millions collected in fines from thousands of extra, mandatory tickets and use it to rebuild our roads and have the best roads in the world right here in Ohio.

This has been a very intriguing thread.

One that's turned, for the most part, IMO as holding LE to a higher standard. 
Funny...in the video, when the cop is talking and agreeing with everything the attorney said, the cop also states that when he was on patrol, he could pick any car out and follow it and if he followed it very long, that person would break the law before long giving him a reason to pull that person over.
Breaking the law myself while driving...and watching many doing the same most everyday...I'd say his statement is as true as the day is long. 

Here's an idea...while we are holding court on LE holding them to a higher standard(not saying some of it isn't justified...there are bad apples in every profession) maybe we should all look in the mirror, take a look at ourselves and hold ourselves to a bit of a higher standard. Maybe honestly ask ourselves about how many times we were speeding and that cop was sitting right over the hill or in his/her fav. hiding spot on the freeway clocking and we knew they had us dead to right before we hit our brakes and could get slowed down but didn't pull out to give us a ticket.
Just happened to me last week on 33 westbound by Carrol Ohio. And if he would have got me...that old sayin...'gotta pay to play' would have come to mind cause I was guilty as the day is long.

Here's another idea...while out driving for the next couple weeks...since we all know the driving laws, keep an eye out on just how many tickets you could write if you were an LEO. 
Like most here, have seen people do some incredibly stupid things while driving...even right in front of a marked cruiser when you would think people would be doing their best to obey the law.
Want to hear some real crazy driving stories...talk to some of the LEO's from states that patrol with unmarked cars. 
And yes...with cameras rolling in these cars as well...many of these unbelievable 'stories' are actually on film.

Lastly, in the last 45yrs, I've been pulled over and ticketed, pulled over and given warning citations...even drove truck over the road for about 5yrs. One thing I can say, I've never been pulled over without due cause. Has always been cause I did something wrong.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> The police are peace keepers or law enforcers. For the most part peace keeping is gone its more about enforcing laws and that’s the problem in this country. Militarizing in the police force is a slippery slope. How you act with citizens is much different than when you are at war. Arming police with devices of torture, grenade launchers, armored cars and i dunno if they went through with the missle launching drones but it has been a eye sore for law enforcement the last 20 years and is only going to get worse.


Sadly, the good guys have to be armed at least with arms comparible to what the scumbags have. Better if possible.
And that's saying a mouthful with some of the artillery out on the street today.

This very sad, 1997 North Hollywood shootout between two very well equipped bank robbers and a very 'under' equipped LE was very instrumental in LE agencies all over the country re-assessing the equipment, up to and including armored vehicles, LE agencies should have at their disposal.
FWIW...the North Hollywwod police actually raided a local gun store amidst the shootout to get better artillery more capable of doing the job at hand.
https://www.military.com/video/law-...oods-worst-police-shootout-1997/1967118628001


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

In this thread, I do understand both sides. Everyone had had a few unpleasant experiences, it's human nature. And every day I see far too many people that drive without concern. It's frustrating, and I sometimes feel that I wish I would be a leo... for a day, imagining how many tickets could be given in just that 1 day! It's a big world out there for L.E.,can't be every were.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My brother in law gave 21 tickets his first day then calmed down after that.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> My brother in law gave 21 tickets his first day then calmed down after that.


And I'd bet that there was not one of those 21 tickets that wasn't legit. That goes to show us that contrary to the 'beliefs' of some, there is a lot more warning tickets or just plain 'turn of the head' going on by LE than tickets being wrote.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There are thousands of laws. If you enforce everything you see wrong its incompatible with keeping the peace.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Starting a sentence out like that leaves the field of people's 'beliefs' wide open for responses on the flip side of the coin.
> 
> Example...'there are some people out their with beliefs that refuse to give any respect to certain groups of public employees'
> 
> ...


All true but I seem to be missing your point. Is there one other than "it could be said"?

Consider for just a moment that our Sanitary Sewer employees also have a dangerous nasty job and literally save tens of millions of lives every year (not to mention the water we all like to fish in), yet we never hear such about them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> My brother in law gave 21 tickets his first day then calmed down after that.


That's a long day.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My concealed carry instructor explained to me the way he did it was if your 5-10 miles over the speed limit i’m probably not going to stop you but if you’re 15 mph over the speed limit you are getting a ticket unless i pull over someone old that says they are on social security. He was feeling that and wasn’t gonna write that kind of ticket. You gotta pick your spots when you are enforcing laws. Just like if you are a peace keeper doesnt mean you let anything goes you still have to hold people accountable for rape, murder, and treason.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> There are thousands of laws. If you enforce everything you see wrong its incompatible with keeping the peace.


Good point. Fair bet that everyone of us, including our law enforcement employees, are criminals or some sort or another and our jails could easily be full of grey haired old ladies. LOL

My semi rural twisty 2 lane road is a fun example of known laws being ignored, both LEOs and residents routinely slaughter the speed limit out here. 15-20 over is the norm for all but the elderly and folks not familiar with the road. And the double yellow? Waste of paint.
I try to keep it to 15 over when a patrol car is behind me but I think that just aggravates them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I always heard that 7 or 8 mph over is about the starting point for speeding tickets...anything over that and you're risking a justifiable ticket.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I always heard that 7 or 8 mph over is about the starting point for speeding tickets...anything over that and you're risking a justifiable ticket.


Yep, I play ticket roulette every time. 17 years though and so far so good, the LEOs are just trying to get down the road in a reasonable amount of time same as I. A couple of us out here have pondered "borrowing" and installing some higher limit signs. lol


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I believe the public has voted on the camera issue and overwhelmingly shut those down in most places, but they do still exist in some places I think. Doubt the FOP would support the idea as there would need to be a widespread downsizing in the force which they always avoid historically.

I see exactly what anybody should expect to see on a thread titled "Don't Talk to the Police" - people sharing poor experiences they have encountered in life with law enforcement. Yet everybody is agreeing they treat police respectfully and remain polite regardless of their experiences - an important part of society by definition. 

You won't find stories of wonderful encounters with helpful police on a thread with this title and that shouldn't be of surprise to anybody (including an officer). If you want to see a thread praising first responders check old posts around Veterans Day there is typically more than one. Or start a positive thread on law enforcement. Those threads are where you'd expect to hear many positive interactions.

The thread was far from anti-law enforcement and certainly no bashing. Very civil and had good comments from citizens as well as those working in law enforcement. These type of discussions are good for all. 

At the end of the day people police themselves...we are all people.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Pooka said:


> All true but I seem to be missing your point. Is there one other than "it could be said"?
> 
> Consider for just a moment that our Sanitary Sewer employees also have a dangerous nasty job and literally save tens of millions of lives every year (not to mention the water we all like to fish in), yet we never hear such about them.


Point being is that with every 'some believe' scenario, there is a flip side...or a different belief from another group of people.

Far as the Sanitary Sewer employees goes(aka Sewers and Drains employees in many of our municipalities), refuse collectors, Traffic and Engineering, Water, Div of Electricity and the Fleet repair employees for all their equip....in short...all public service employees in general, they all should be respected just like anybody else. And... there are good and bad employees in those divisions as well. And the few bad, just like with LE, makes it twice as hard on all the good employees...especially when viewed from the tax paying citizen.
Believe it or not...'there are some that believe'(there's that sentence again), and have a bad attitude towards many public servants regardless of the public servants title and they have the attitude that most public servants are lazy, won't work and couldn't hold a job in the private sector. In short...according to them, if you're a public servant, you have 3 strikes against you and you've never been up to bat yet.
How do I know this...retired with 33 yrs as a public servant and have dealt with people that just couldn't be pleased don't care what you did. FWIW...there were a few times over the years I wish we had cameras.

Apologize in advance for the very long story:
Had one occasion in which I was out in one of our vans with our emblems/logo on the side and was flagged down by a guy that was irrate cause his trash was missed that day. When I say flagged down, I mean he literally ran out into the middle of the street in front of the van screaming and waving his arms. I stopped and jumped out of the van thinking he needed some kind of emergency response only to find out he just wanted to give a public servant a good cussing. As we stood in the road with his arms flailing and him screaming, I finally got him calmed down enough to find out his issue. After informing him that I was sorry for his trash being missed, that I did not work for the refuse dept. but would give him their phone number, he exploded again and started cussing me stating all you city workers are the same.
Dumbfounded why he again got upset, but this time started cussing me directly, I never said a word to him but got in the van and drove off leaving him in the middle of the road talking to himself. Getting down the road a piece, against my better judgement, I called the Assistant Mgr of the Refuse Dept letting him know what had just transpired giving him the address of this guy so they could send someone out to talk with him.
That call is what saved me a possible write up. 
This moron called our complaint Dept giving them my plate number along with a laundry list of lies which included me being the aggressive/irate one. They told him they took note of his call( which those calls are all recorded), would investigate and when they found out who the employee was (me) he could come down and write out a formal complaint and a disciplinary hearing would take place. 
Couple days later I get called to report to Assistant Admin. office in which I was asked if I was the one involved and was questioned about the chain of events. Told the AA what happened...didn't exaggerate,add or take anything away. He asked why I ultimately got in the van and left the guy....I told him that I tried to help the guy and I understand my position when dealing with the public but I didn't have to stand there and get cussed by anybody. 
They notified this moron that they knew who his complaint was against and if he chose pursue, he could come in and fill out a written complaint. He would then be notified of the hearing date and he would have to attend. 
He came in and filed the written complaint. 
Luckily for me, he did not show up for the hearing and everything was thrown out.
The sad part about all this is (having dealt with similar scenarios with other employees and the public) if that guy would have shown up, 99.9% of the time with just his word against mine, I was gonna loose.
Why? 
Cause I'm a public servant and that citizen is the customer. And believe it or not...the customer is always right unless there's iron clad proof they aren't.
Unless I would have had a witness...its just the way it would have went down.

Sooo...with that experience along with a few more bad ones along the way, I could have easily taken the approach that all people thought bad of public employees like that guy did...or would lie just as he did. 
Didn't do that cause over the years I had so many more good encounters with great people that far outweighed the few morons I ran into.
Currently back part time in a public service position dealing with the public ozone on one everyday. People haven't changed much.
Have dealt with a few that just make me stand there with a grin shaking my head. 
But most are great...and those are the ones I'm there for.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> The police are peace keepers or law enforcers. For the most part peace keeping is gone its more about enforcing laws and that’s the problem in this country. Militarizing in the police force is a slippery slope. How you act with citizens is much different than when you are at war. Arming police with devices of torture, grenade launchers, armored cars and i dunno if they went through with the missle launching drones but it has been a eye sore for law enforcement the last 20 years and is only going to get worse.



This is nothing but a crock of s...! You have no idea how many lives this excess military equipment that is basically given to LE by the feds has saved. There are approximately 2600 pages of members of site and thank God there are only 6-7 that have such little respect for law enforcement. You may not respect the individual that's wearing the uniform but you sure as heck should respect the uniform. Yes, I am a former OSP patrolman and damned proud to say it....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My father retired as a public employee with > 30 years of service. He started ILLEGALLY 11 days after turning 15 (it was the 60's and his "upbringing" left basic needs like food and clothes unmet). My dad told me he was lucky for most of his life because he honestly woke up every single day and loved going to work. He said once he got into management positions and had to deal with the public, the city commission, the public hearings, etc. he was miserable. The last 10 years he hated his job "because you can only please half the people half the time." There is so much truth in that saying. He retired at 48 because of this and started a second career where he didn't deal with the public. 

Anybody that goes into public service and *especially* those going into law enforcement should be well aware of this. Imo police officers would be the last people on earth surprised by this thread. I don't think any of my family members would be surprised....or if they were the surprise would be how civil the discussion went. I think it shows that the public respects the position and realizes there are many challenges. 

And I am not surprised by your story fastwater; not at all. It is more reflective of our culture and society than a reflection on the public servant imo. You ought to talk to my cousin who works as the cable / phone guy in the Detroit metro area. He gets something to that tune weekly (and worse). I work at a professional firm.....I get something like this a handful of times a year. Ever talk to a tow truck driver? LOL 

My point being lots of adults haven't properly learned emotional stability/maturity and how to use their words during stressful times. The American way!

And at the end of the day, none of us and what we do is any more important than another. It takes everybody to make the world work. In simple form, a brain surgeon contributes no more than a street sweeper, a police officer no more than a cook, etc. Everybody has a role...most of us perceive / rationalize our role to be of the upmost importance, but in reality is it? Often the answer is no if we are willing to admit it...most of us are just fulfilling a role until the next person takes our place. 

And we can always watch Chinese or Russian police and how they interact with the public and that may change the tune here in the states!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> This is nothing but a crock of s...! *You have no idea how many lives this excess military equipment that is basically given to LE by the feds has saved.* There are approximately 2600 pages of members of site and thank God there are only 6-7 that have such little respect for law enforcement. You may not respect the individual that's wearing the uniform but you sure as heck should respect the uniform. Yes, I am a former OSP patrolman and damned proud to say it....


Well said Hatchetman...and Thank You for your years of service.

Far as the statement about the excess 'military' equip., it's true that this equip has been given/donated to LE all around the country. Was very involved working with CPD LE in procuring some of this equip. from the Fed. government then redesigning/modifying some of it for use as CPD deemed fit. Can remember when the first two armored vehicles hit the streets in Cols. there were some people, even a few on city counsel that just didn't think we needed all that.
Was just a shame that these people, again, some sitting in key positions with the city were more worried about what image of something like an armored car in our police force would look like rather than the importance of having those pieces of equip. and the lives they could/have saved.
They've been used over the years in countless scenario's from barricade/hostage situations, bomb scares to high profile drug busts.
Coincidently, news just broke in and said there's a barricade...possible hostage situation going on right now as I type on East 14th Ave in Cols.
More than likely, there are a few pieces of these dreaded,scary military equip on scene either in use or on standby in case of need.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to be one of those who believed that if you didn't do anything wrong, you'd have nothing to worry about. I was a naive idiot.
The first instance that began to change my mind about cops was the time I was run off the road with my wife and three young boys in the car with me, and the cops did nothing about it despite the fact I got the guy's license plate number. The guy got a running start from behind me and swung over hard right into my driver's side. If I hadn't seen him coming and had not been ready.....he could have killed us all. He was pissed because I passed him, legally in a passing zone while he was struggling to get his four-banger uphill. After hitting us he crossed the grass median and drove down the highway going the wrong way on the other side to get away because he could not outrun my SUV. They did not catch him that day and only went to his residence days later. Despite the evident damage to his car, they did nothing because he "said he didn't do it"! Is that all it takes for a criminal to get off? WTF?! At that point it would have fallen to me to get a lawyer, bla bla bla. BS
The final straw for me was getting an OVI just because some dumbass was doing his job improperly and I pissed him off. All I did wrong that night was fail to hear him yelling at me because I had my stereo cranking. A pissed off cop has too much power, and I now believe that you are guilty until proven innocent in this country, especially when cops can lie. Court precedent says they are allowed to lie to obtain information, and I believe they just can't resist letting their lies permeate everything they do, like writing tickets. The story of my OVI is too long to post here, but I blew a .02 and still got charged. In my three day course one of the instructors taught us that, in Ohio now, there IS NO AMOUNT OF ALLOWABLE ALCOHOL LEVEL. You wanna talk about absolute power corrupting absolutely.....IF A COP FEELS YOU ARE IMPAIRED, NO MATTER THE LEVEL, YOU ARE GUILTY. The story the instructor told us was that Ohio wanted to change their limit to an even lower number, but could not. So, they simply changed the name of the infraction to Operating a Vehicle IMPAIRED. Not necessarily UNDER THE INFLUENCE, but IMPAIRED. Now, remember, I got this from their instructor. He said they gave one woman an OVI for eating a cheeseburger while driving. It was "Impairing" her. In other words, if they want to give you a damn ticket, you are getting one, innocent or not. Now, for a very, very long time, every cop that gets behind me is going to see that on my record, and you're FOS if you think that won't make a difference as to whether or not I get pulled over.
If you don't think cops have too much power, quit sticking your head in the sand and watch the things on YT that you have refused to watch so far because "you like the cops in your church" or "my brother in law is a cop" or some crap like that. There is plenty of evidence out there.
I guess that's enough, I could go on and on. Badges and costumes do not give cops special rights.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Try walking thru town carrying open. Legal. Stand out in front of a police station with a camera. Legal. Refuse to identify yourself when you're not driving. Legal. When driving, provide your license and insurance, then say "I don't talk to cops." Legal. See what kind of reaction you get. Too much power.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’m seeing some on here getting a little pissed which is expected especially if you were ever on the job, had or have family on the job ect. As I stated earlier I believe it pays to be respectful during a stop by LE. I’ve never had a bad experience during one. But c’mon now. We all know that there are some right down dirty Leo’s out there let alone practically an entire le agency. Without naming names both city and county Le agencies where I grew up until I was 36 being 59 now were very dirty back in the 70’s/early 80’s. And you always read about the few in the paper or on the news nowadays which I believe are the exception to the rule. But don’t act like it doesn’t happen. It is what it is. I’ve even personally known a few LEO’s who carry around that authority trip because of the badge both On the job and at home. Some of the people responding may have dealt with or had a bad experience with someone like that but I cant judge because we know they are out there. But getting back to the OP, courtesy is your best bet.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I can honestly say every interaction I have had with law enforcement, the officer was respectful and business like. I have received a few speeding tickets over the years but I was speeding. I have also received a few warnings for which I was grateful. In every case I was respectful and polite and the officers returned it in kind.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> My father retired as a public employee with > 30 years of service. He started ILLEGALLY 11 days after turning 15 (it was the 60's and his "upbringing" left basic needs like food and clothes unmet). My dad told me he was lucky for most of his life because he honestly woke up every single day and loved going to work. He said once he got into management positions and had to deal with the public, the city commission, the public hearings, etc. he was miserable. The last 10 years he hated his job "because you can only please half the people half the time." There is so much truth in that saying. He retired at 48 because of this and started a second career where he didn't deal with the public.
> 
> Anybody that goes into public service and *especially* those going into law enforcement should be well aware of this. Imo police officers would be the last people on earth surprised by this thread. I don't think any of my family members would be surprised....or if they were the surprise would be how civil the discussion went. I think it shows that the public respects the position and realizes there are many challenges.
> 
> ...


You got that right F-n-F.
You mentioned 'wreckers'...early on, drove one of (we had two) our heavy wreckers for several years. Pulled vehicles out of a few quarries-body's still in vehicle, set up a lot of wrecked/rolled equipment inside 270, cut /removed a few mangled bodies out of semi tractors as well as hooked a few semi trailer loads of dope to impound.
Was that job important...you bet.
Just ask any freeway LEO that's out there on the freeway standing up to his conasta's in snow with high winds and the chill factor well below zero during rush hour keeping that freeway shut down due to a wreck that needs things cleared so the freeway can reopen. To him...and those stuck in the traffic jam, that wrecker driver becomes very important.
Was that job a bit hairy at times...yep.
Can recall a few risks taken back then that were only done so cause of someone being young and seemingly invincible.  You can bit that today, gray hairs have set in and those same risks would be weighed a bit differently.
Saying all that, again, you are right F-n-F...we are all 'spokes in a wheel'. All doing our jobs making this big wheel go around.
Do we have some 'loose spokes' in the wheel...yep. And surely not just in LE but every profession there is. 
Do these loose spokes make it harder for the rest of us that are running true....yep.
Do these loose spokes ever get tightened up...sometimes. But too often they are protected by yet another organization that started out for the good and over time, has been twisted to protect these loose spokes. That organization would be the union. Which is a whole other conversation.

But to use a wide brush and paint any profession as being all...or even the majority of those employees as crooked is IMO, just foolish.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

[QUOTE="fastwater, post: 2840725, member:
Coincidently, news just broke in and said there's a barricade...possible hostage situation going on right now as I type on East 14th Ave in Cols.[/QUOTE]

Hope all ends well in this situation for both LEO's and innocent victims. Glad they have mentioned equipment to better deal with these situations. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

There are only four words you should say to a cop and that is "I don't answer questions". Even if you tell the truth and have done nothing wrong your words can still be twisted easily by not giving the tone of what you said (joking, sarcastic or even totally innocent) when the police report is submitted in court. I can't begin to tell you how many clients I've had who should have just kept their yaps shut instead of incriminating themselves, giving the cops a reason to escalate things just bc they're too dumb to be polite or triggering some egomaniac on a power trip because his wife made him sleep on the couch or something the night before!
It's like George Carlin said: I'd rather spend 8 hours locked in an elevator with a thief than even speak to him a cop. Police are not your friends, they are agents of The State and don't you ever forget it. They are not there to help YOU.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The fat lady is warming up on this one...won't be long now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Atavistic By Nature said:


> If they were doing their job then white collar criminals wouldn't get away with all the sh!t they do. They crashed our entire economy in 2008 and not one of them was arrested but some stupid kid with a joint in his pocket or beer on his breath while he's walking home instead of driving gets cuffed and stuffed. Makes no sense. They prey on us and protect the rich and powerful from us so that they can remain rich and powerful, don't get it twisted.


So you expect local LE to go after white collar crime? I would think that’s more of a federal thing but I may be getting it “twisted”. As far as the kid with beer on his breath, j in his pocket... I’m sure any cop will tell you that this situation could turn into all kinds of negative things. I remember a 15 yr old kid, drinking, walking home in the middle of the night in one of the worst weather/snows we’ve ever had. He wasn’t far from home but the poor kid had beer on his breath for sure. High blood alcohol actually. Well everyone came to the conclusion that he decided to cut through the golf course instead of the long way around which I would bet he’s done a hundred times before. But this time in 3 ft of snow. They found him the next day froze to death. 15 yrs old. I bet his parents would have wished he was picked up by LE with beer on his breath. But I do know that they wouldn’t have “preyed” upon him if they seen him just a little bit earlier. True story. This is why we have laws, to protect us from ourselves sometimes. Apples and oranges friend.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, several long posts I would like to reply too but not tonight, I am bushed and that would be too much two-fingered typing for this old man.

Instead, Lets see if we can all agree on a couple things. Well, I can sum it up with one thing, Accountability. 
Can we all agree that any/every public employee should be held to the same standards of legal and professional accountability as the rest of us are? 

And for boot, that anyone taking an oath to support and defend the COTUS be held to that oath and discharged if they violate it?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Can someone answer this for me. I drive a lot for work. I usually drive exactly the speed limit on the highway. Almost every day I have cops pass me while I’m driving the speed limit. Not with their lights on or chasing a bad guy. They are just driving and surpassing the posted speed limit. Does the law not apply to them?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.dispatch.com/article/20160112/NEWS/301129754


Atavistic By Nature said:


> There are only four words you should say to a cop and that is "I don't answer questions". Even if you tell the truth and have done nothing wrong your words can still be twisted easily by not giving the tone of what you said (joking, sarcastic or even totally innocent) when the police report is submitted in court. *I can't begin to tell you how many clients I've had *who should have just kept their yaps shut instead of incriminating themselves, giving the cops a reason to escalate things just bc they're too dumb to be polite or triggering some egomaniac on a power trip because his wife made him sleep on the couch or something the night before!
> It's like George Carlin said: I'd rather spend 8 hours locked in an elevator with a thief than even speak to him a cop. Police are not your friends, they are agents of The State and don't you ever forget it. They are not there to help YOU.





Atavistic By Nature said:


> *If they were doing their job then white collar criminals wouldn't get away with all the sh!t they do. They crashed our entire economy in 2008 and not one of them was arrested* *but some stupid kid with a joint in his pocket or beer on his breath while he's walking home instead of driving gets cuffed and stuffed. Makes no sense. *They prey on us and protect the rich and powerful from us so that they can remain rich and powerful, don't get it twisted.


I'm confused...The emboldened print in your first post would lead us to believe you are an attorney...or at the very least...someone who wants to be one...correct?

But the emboldened print in your second post surely indicates that you don't know the difference between local, state and Fed laws and surely don't know who has jurisdiction over each.

And FWIW...our economy got crashed between Jan 20, 2009 and Jan 20, 2017 and surely not on the local or state level. It got crashed obviously on the Fed level.
Too, if that same person responsible for the economy crash would have been arrested(and for some of the killings of Fed Agents he directly caused...should have been), it would have been the Feds that did the arresting... not the same poor beat cop that rudely harasses a juvenile with alcohol and a joint in his pocket.

And while we're talking about LE on a local level harassing innocent little children, as an attorney, here's something for you to think about:

https://www.dispatch.com/article/20160112/NEWS/301129754

You know why this little innocent POS was back out on the street and able to commit these murders after the big local LE bully arrested him...cause some freakin bleeding heart, pencil necked, money hungry defense attorney and a wanna be real attorney prosecutor plea bargained and they turned him loose way before his sentence was up.
Must make both that defense and prosecuting attorney and many just like him/her along with the Judge real proud.
But you can bet one thing for sure....that mean, bully LEO that first arrested that scumbag was sure mad as hell when they turned him loose cause he...or one of his fellow gangster officers had to go get the guy off the street again.


----------



## Thomas Siburt (Sep 7, 2017)

9Left said:


> So if you're an honest person just having a bad day… Maybe speed a little bit or roll through a stop sign... According you ...An honest person gets screwed because of their driving history.
> I'm not saying that it's OK to speed or roll through stop signs… But according to your logic...an honest person gets a pass… But an honest person with previous Accidents or tickets Is going to get hammered with more? Please explain


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> The fat lady is warming up on this one...won't be long now.


----------

